# Help High PH



## LucT (May 1, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I am having problems with PH and high range PH in my 10gal. I do weekly water changes and recently added a piece of drift wood (after soaking for several days). I had read that drift wood can help to lower PH. But the PH is higher now than before I put it in. Should I take it out? I tested my tap water befor putting a DECHLORINATOR in and it is normal. Any ideas???


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

what's the actual number?


----------



## LucT (May 1, 2015)

PH is 7.6, high range 8.4!


----------



## LucT (May 1, 2015)

I just did a 1/3 water change. I am going to give the filter a few min. To cycle and then test again


----------



## LucT (May 1, 2015)

New numbers are PH still 7.6, and HR is down to 8.0


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Don't worry about it

Most fish you'll get from the store are tank bred and will gladly accept a ph below 8 with proper acclimation

keeping it consistent is more important than keeping it low, the wood will still take a long while to actually make any significant changes to ph.

just go on and get the tank properly cycled and add fish.

ps, the proper way to test the ph of your tap water is to let it sit out for 24 hours to off-gas, then you will have the actual ph


----------



## LucT (May 1, 2015)

Thank you!!!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

IF you are maxing out at the highest level in the low range test, you don't need to continue to test since you also have a high range test. The result of your high range test is your ph.


----------

